# Please choose your favorite sticker



## Admin (Sep 26, 2011)

I want to get the stickers ordered this week so I need to choose the final design. You can click on the images to see them bigger.

DESIGN 1




DESIGN 2



PLEASE CHOOSE AND VOTE IN THE POLL AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE.


----------



## cooljules (Sep 26, 2011)

#2 looks like a saggy pair of............er  UU to me :-(


----------



## MOS (Sep 26, 2011)

*ponderings*

i think the No2 is a little Viking ish and destinctive so will be more recognisable on the road ,No 1 is too much like a VW w  ,just my thaughts i think it should be easily spotable in quick glances whilst driving 
Mos :have fun:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 26, 2011)

cooljules said:


> #2 looks like a saggy pair of............er  UU to me :-(



suggest you get out more young man :lol-053:


----------



## runnach (Sep 26, 2011)

Design 2 looks like the Mc Donalds M upside down. same colour too well here in France. 

I think this may have an advantages/disadvantages. 

The disadvantage is peeps knocking on you door at night for a big Mac, Particularly a problem if there are Kiwis or Aussies in the vicinity coz they live upside down to us dont they ? 

The upside  though is a few members can nick a few signs from Maccy Dees and we could use them as pointers when on wild meets etc . Well its sort of recycling our finds. 

Also coz the signs are upside down unless from the Antipodes, plod will never cotton on;  I m loving it :heart:

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, I suppose whichever gets chosen, at least it's just a W, and not a WC, which could have definitely given the wrong impression!!! :scared:


----------



## Admin (Sep 26, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> Well, I suppose whichever gets chosen, at least it's just a W, and not a WC, which could have definitely given the wrong impression!!! :scared:



I did think that :raofl:

it is neck a neck, 15 15


----------



## cooljules (Sep 28, 2011)

i do like the WC one (and no im not hiding in the closet lol)

if its a tie, i could always get uglt Arthur to vote, i could mark a 1 and a 2 on a couple of his chews, hide them in the living room and let him find them....first one he find wins lol


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 28, 2011)

as the w on the site logo is the curvy w .then i would have guessed the  sticker would be the same  W curvy.


----------



## brahminy (Sep 28, 2011)

MOS said:


> i think the No2 is a little Viking ish and destinctive so will be more recognisable on the road ,No 1 is too much like a VW w  ,just my thaughts i think it should be easily spotable in quick glances whilst driving
> Mos :have fun:


 
Agreed.  I think no 1 will paricularly appeal to those folk with Vee Dubs, but for the rest of us....


----------



## chris crofter (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm with MOS - Design 2 has character where  #1 is a bit boring and too VW like. Looks like the vote is going the other way at the moment unfortunately. Sadly I see you have prevented us cheating and voting twice - as if I would ;-)
Be wild - think out of the box.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Sep 28, 2011)

That's interesting as I completely disagree that no 1 is most like VW, it struck me instantly that no 2  reminded me of VW!

How differently people see things:lol-061:

I also think no 1 benefits from being more contemporary and simple, but that's just me...


----------



## briz (Sep 28, 2011)

I like both although possibly the second one more.

Do you have someone on the forum doing the printing? If not or you need a hand drop me a line as I can do them without too much of a problem. Could also supply all sorts of things including T shirts, floormats etc.

cheers
B


----------



## Ethngeoff (Sep 28, 2011)

It's got to be the curvy W as used in the site logo, come on curvy campers: vote, vote, vote.:hammer:


----------



## dolmen (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not a full member so don't really have a full say ... however ... I feel that neither is ideal and really lack imagination, no ill will intended.

In all my years of camping I always loved the mother moose and her calf stickers .... see, now you get the pic, we need something with class and that gets peoples attention with out being trashy. I can't give you any ideas but I would prefer not to rush in. I'd like something that I'd be proud of and delight in telling other campers about, without it being splashed all over the sticker, discreet and yet in plain view.

AIMHO

Cheers

someone else likes her too  ...   http://www.davebarton.com/VolvoPrancingMoose.html


----------



## f1lby (Sep 28, 2011)

*Yosemite Park*

Yosemite Park's statement is similar...


 'Take nothing but photographs... Leave nothing but footprints'.


----------



## thePassants (Sep 28, 2011)

*W*

The second one, being more curvy is more 'natural' or 'organic' looking, which I think is consistant with 'wild' (ie countryside) as opposed to 'urban', 'technical', 'modernist'; which is what I think the first one evokes (the font is called 'VAG Rounded' I think, and was used by Volkswagen Audi Group.)


----------



## wivvys dad (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree with Dolmen, in that I don't care for either.................they're just so..................boring.

So I haven't voted


----------



## peanut (Sep 28, 2011)

I also don't like either.

I think the 'W' in both samples isn't clear enough what it is ie a letter W  
Its so difficult because there will be as many design ideas as there are viewers.

Have you tried using the word 'WILD' instead of W  ?  I thought it looked good and certainly states instantly and more decisively what the subject of the logo is about


----------



## MikLin (Sep 28, 2011)

Phil said:


> I want to get the stickers ordered this week so I need to choose the final design. You can click on the images to see them bigger.
> 
> DESIGN 1
> 
> ...


 
As a graphic designer/photographer I would say the 'W' in No2 has more style, but think the slogan is too wordy.  I would suggest shortening it to
'Take away only memories - Leave only tyre prints'.


----------



## Glyn and Debbie (Sep 28, 2011)

number 1 deffo


----------



## hillwalker (Sep 28, 2011)

Number 2 for me ...


----------



## Tbear (Sep 28, 2011)

mandrake said:


> as the w on the site logo is the curvy w .then i would have guessed the  sticker would be the same  W curvy.


 
I agree about the "w" but not sure about the slogan. Bit long. Bit over used. Sorry Phil but I think its a bit Girlie (Incoming) and a bit short on the wild spirit of things. The idea of just the simple W on its own sounds good to me.

Richard


----------



## adamhh (Sep 28, 2011)

*Slogan/Design*

I'm with the people who think simpler is better - 'Take Nothing Leave Nothing' or similar gets my vote. Also I'm not sure having the website address is good. Do we really want to invite irate anti-wilders to come troll the site - or worse still lobby for its closure?


----------



## Luckheart (Sep 28, 2011)

My sis got me this t shirt some while ago, originally it says born to be mild, but for relevance, I "shopped" it to wild.

Couldn't get a picture of me with it on as you wouldn't be able to read it for the bumps :scared:







P.s. I am a male:lol-061:


----------



## brittle1906 (Sep 28, 2011)

*In agreement....*

I agree with Channna, image 2 looks like an upside down McDonalds logo....


----------



## Deleted member 3957 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have voted for number 2 out of two to vote for.

I am not sure about the slogan either, simpler the better. 

I actually like the picture in the top left of this site!.


LIDDERS :tongue:


----------



## jogguk (Sep 28, 2011)

I voted for No.2 also.

Not much fussed on the slogan, not original enough. I did like the one suggested by  ???"Share the scene, leave it clean"

So  in response to others who suggested sonthing with the words "Wild"  in it How about..................

_Wild Scene ...Leave It Clean_

John


----------



## robjmckinney (Sep 28, 2011)

*None*

I'm afraid I don't like both of them, we are a 'band of brothers' with common interest, we don't share the same values or morals, even ideology!


----------



## miracleworker (Sep 28, 2011)

*sticker*

Sticker 2. Is it the old joke about a camel and two house bricks


----------



## curlytail (Sep 28, 2011)

*logo*

I prefer the motto at the top of the website - 'leave no trace behind' rather than 'leave tyre tracks'. I may be pedantic but some people who are opposed to or ignorant regarding wild camping may think us leaving tyre tracks sounds like we have damaged the land up whereas leaving no trace really sums it up - nobody would know we have been there.
Just my twopennorth!
Dave


----------



## Bluebird (Sep 28, 2011)

*favourit sticker*

I prefer sticker 1
its more clear and direct.xx


----------



## Ric (Sep 28, 2011)

Where is the "neither, they are both dreadful" option?

I hate to sound harsh, and because I've hardly posted on here it's going to sound that I am, but both of these are very amateur looking. 

Sorry, but I am sure you would prefer an honest opinion than not.


----------



## forbern (Sep 28, 2011)

MOS said:


> i think the No2 is a little Viking ish and destinctive so will be more recognisable on the road ,No 1 is too much like a VW w  ,just my thaughts i think it should be easily spotable in quick glances whilst driving
> Mos :have fun:




I agree. My version of this saying is.....Take only photo's, leave only footprints :angel:


----------



## graysworld (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think you need the tyre prints bit....makes it too much,'take away nothing' 'leave nothing behind' is good, keep it short and sweet.


Graeme


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Sep 28, 2011)

Design two is much more distingtive:yeahthat:
not too sure of the green though :hammer:


----------



## kwkpr (Sep 28, 2011)

*w*

Hi i think i would go with a    WC rather than just a W:king:


----------



## pablisch (Sep 28, 2011)

*Hmmm*

Hmmm... I prefer number 2 because it has more character, but it is just a bit too Gothic for me. So I'm afraid I might just have to sit on the fence leaning a little toward number 2.


----------



## squarego (Sep 28, 2011)

*Design 2 is much more organic. Like a stylised bush or clump of grass.*

I think design 2 will be more recognisable. It's more distinctive. The other one is just a W.


----------



## squarego (Sep 28, 2011)

*Drop the "but tyre tracks". Wrong message altogether. Anybody?*

Drop the "but tyre tracks". Wrong message altogether. Anybody?


----------



## LaughingHeart (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Phil,
Being A designer, I urge you to use the second 'W' image.  The first one is too much like a well known engineering companies Logo style.  I don't fancy being parked up and someone comes knocking to borrow a ladder or a spanner!
Using 'W' style 2, as long as your motor is not up side down, then you shouldn't be mistaken for McDonald's!
Paol.


----------



## keithhep (Sep 28, 2011)

I would certainly not display either of them. It wouldn't take much thought by some toe rag to rename us Wa*k**s. 

'Wild' instead of just 'W' would be better, IMO.

I agree that the slogan is too long, and it won't be see at distance, if anyone bothers to read what it says.

I don't see the need to have anything other than a way of recognising other members. 

Stickers are not good way of advertising our aims (slogan) due to their small size.


----------



## Sapper (Sep 28, 2011)

*w*

Got to be the second, as has been pointed out it all ready matches our W in Wildcamping.. No contest!!!!:have fun::


----------



## Ethngeoff (Sep 28, 2011)

pablisch said:


> Hmmm... I prefer number 2 because it has more character, but it is just a bit too Gothic for me. So I'm afraid I might just have to sit on the fence leaning a little toward number 2.


 
Don't sit on the fence, every vote is crucial, number 2 coming with a late run:wacko:


----------



## strangebrew (Sep 28, 2011)

*i'm thinking the generic design 1 will just have folks guessing from a distance.....*

What does it stand for....
Whopper?
W**ker?
Wales?
WOMEN!!!!:heart:

And then they get so close to read it that when you hit the brakes for a corner you get shunted!

The second (in my mind) looks like it belongs, has origin just from it's unique shape as a font.:yeahthat:
If 1 wins i'll spray the 2nd design on my van!:lol-061:


----------



## Ethngeoff (Sep 28, 2011)

The swingometer is turning to No2. :goodluck:


----------



## jennyp19 (Sep 28, 2011)

I prefer the 2nd one.  
I'd like a couple of stickers, but will be away until  November, so will not be able to send sae until then.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 28, 2011)

*Either really!*

Gotta say, I opted for the 1st design, however, I don't mind the 2nd either for the reasons others have stated. Now that's sitting on the fence!!!


----------



## Ethngeoff (Sep 28, 2011)

That'll do 260 261 close the poll now:banana:


----------



## robjmckinney (Sep 28, 2011)

Why not simply 'wild and free'!


----------



## Mothman (Sep 28, 2011)

Number 1 for me, i have problems with number two's:scared:

Mothman,,


----------



## Gaffzilla (Sep 28, 2011)

*I don't like either*

But I voted for number 1 cos of the Macdonalds saggy baps comments


----------



## LRM47 (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't explain why I feel the way I do - no 2 looks somehow 'pagan' which might = "hippy" Not that there's anything wrong with that -it just might close doors, that's all. Can't account for the way I feel at all - and after all what do I know? Either is fine - and I agree wholeheartedley with the poster who said either is better than WC. Hard enough to get rid of the black waste as it is without people queueing up outside!


----------



## LRM47 (Sep 28, 2011)

robjmckinney said:


> Why not simply 'wild and free'!


 
I love "wild and free" but am afraid that might send out the wrong "message. On the other hand my husband has suddenly taken an interest in this debate!!?!


----------



## hkl27 (Sep 28, 2011)

saggy baps not good, and I am a female!!!
why not more similar to the VW logo??
either that the first one is fine, only fellow vannies will know what it is anyway!!


----------



## starseed (Sep 28, 2011)

*Favourite sticker*

Hi,
Choosing from the 2, I prefer the no.1 W.
But - overall I'd prefer a sticker with 'Wild Camping' written on it in full.
There's people on ebay design full 'name' logos for £15 to £60.  Just a thought!!
(Then the logo design could be the logo on everything - the site and all!!)
Good luck and look forward to the outcome. ; )


----------



## Martinsouthwales (Sep 28, 2011)

*I would go with number 2*

Number 1 reminds me of the Welsh Water logo whereas number 2 is different and therefore distinctive. I think it needs to stand out more that just a bog standard W.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to be negative but I like neither. There`s way too much lettering, the big W makes me think of some kind of parking permit, the single colour looks cheap and tacky, I could go on but I`d rather be constructive....

My first thoughts are to have the words "Wild Camp(ing/er)" rather than a letter, then maybe a short and succinct message and/or image showing what we`re about.

I`m slightly concerned too that we are actually identifying ourselves as wild campers when we know there are people out there set dead against us. However, this could be an opportunity to answer their fears, that we don`t actually wreck their land, abuse the facilities, take and don`t pay for anything etc. A sticker/logo that in a few words puts peoples mind at rest, shows them that we care about the countryside, that we are responsible campers, that we appreciate what they have on their doorstep etc.

How long before you decide on a design? Can you throw this open for others to come up with something? I have experience of this and given time will offer some other ideas.


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 28, 2011)

:wave: no 2 :cheers:


----------



## Satchel (Sep 28, 2011)

Phil said:


> I want to get the stickers ordered this week so I need to choose the final design. You can click on the images to see them bigger.
> 
> DESIGN 1
> 
> ...


 
No. one it has to be, it's unmistakeable. No two is not right on it's own, and no matter what it may look like it's defiantly upside-down.
Well done Phil


----------



## ashdave (Sep 28, 2011)

*Be original*

i think you should use the banner at the top of the web site it keeps the link with the site


----------



## t4camperman (Sep 28, 2011)

*Stickers*

Number one I think two looks like a Vw van badge but but the vote will sort it out .


----------



## peanut (Sep 28, 2011)

I strongly dislike both options for all the reasons given. My choice would be to use the words 'Wild Camping' or just 'Wild' as camping is already in the url


----------



## navigator (Sep 28, 2011)

*logo*

I would prefer the full heading of 

Wild Camping     
Leave no trace behind

Just my opinion but at a push  2


Richard


----------



## ellieloy (Sep 28, 2011)

Dont want to sound like a whingy whiner, but I have to be honest I think I would like to see something a bit more distinctive and creative. - Why cant the W be trees (could still do this in silouhette - thats not how you spell it, is it?) and maybe a camper of somekind.

I think its right that image needs to be clear and simple ... and Ilike the strap line very much (but wonder if objectors would say the tyre tracks have gouged the landscape?????) - but we should be saying more visually - whats it about? 

I once went to a seminar on visual communication, and we were told to communicate it without words ... just as an exercise. It mad us think! I am seeing ads on TV at the moment that infuriate me becasue many of em bear little connection to what they are trying to sell.

Is the W alone enough to communicate what we are trying to 'sell'

I haven't voted because I am just not sure either of the images is right ...... sorry


----------



## Johnnybgoode1971 (Sep 28, 2011)

My first post on the site, so hope i don't provoke any antagonism, :scared:
but it has to be option 2, as it has the same 'W' as the website logo, 
suggested alternative 'tag-line'  "Take nothing away, Leave nothing behind"

:drive:


----------



## ummalterman (Sep 29, 2011)

*Sticker Logo*

"TAKE NOTHING, LEAVE NOTHING" definitely much better, succinct, clear, yet says it all!  Agree the proposed slogan is too wordy, simple is definitely better...look at Macdonalds...just one big M, consequently, I choose No.1 of course.

If you follow my suggestion I'll cough up to be a full member.
Only kidding. I'm gonna cough anyway, however you decide to change it, if I ever get hassled by antis I'll just point to the sticker to imply it's a powerful organisation you don't wanna mess with.
Thanks for all your time spent with this forum.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 29, 2011)

ellieloy said:


> Is the W alone enough to communicate what we are trying to 'sell'


 
I don't think we're trying to 'sell' anything.

I thought it was just to help us identify who are fellow members ...

And, as a spin off, if we meet other motorhome wild campers without a sticker, we can point them in the direction of this site 

To that end, why not provide a small supply of 'calling cards' on request that we can give to other wilders on our travels.


----------



## scampa (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't believe how close the voting is... 338 to 332 as I write this!

I've voted for number 2. As well as matching the site logo, it also looks more artistic and original, so more suited to us wildcampers??

As a newbie to this club (though starting my wildcamping adventures over 30 years ago), my main use for the stickers would be to help identify each other.  It would certainly help me to introduce myself to other members on my travels.

I must admit, I personally would be tempted to cover up the sticker when I’m looking for a place to park for the night, to save attracting any unwanted 
attention from busybodys or officials.  I use a “stealth camper” (hence my “s-campa” name) that looks like a plain white van from the outside, and value my
anonymity.

As others have said, the logo on the sticker does seem a bit too “wordy”.  Although I do like the intention of it, I think something more concise, or even just a
“W” would look better.  We would still recognise each other by the sticker.

How about the large central “W” with “wildcamping” above it and “with respect” beneath it, or something similar?

I also like Canalsmans’ idea of using “calling cards” to guide others towards this site, although I think we should each be willing to pay towards their printing and 
supply if we request them?

PS.  VOTE FOR NUMBER 2 !!


----------



## pauldmallett (Sep 29, 2011)

*W*

Shouldn't the "W" have wheels on it?


----------



## Rockerboots (Sep 29, 2011)

Went for No 2 myself, thought No 1 was a bit bland.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 29, 2011)

*stickers*

There may be a bit of confusion as image number one is saved as wildstic
ktwo......


----------



## sailorman (Sep 29, 2011)

As a new member I assume the basic ideal of the club sticker is to enable members to be able to easily identify fellow members and cement a feeling of community and friendship.

For my part any of the two designs would facilitate this and i am not fussed on design,although I have voted for number2.

I would however like to express my thanks to Phil for hosting this site and the progress made with the introduction of the club sticker.I Look forward to bumping into fellow members on my visit to the UK next year.

Regards Sailorman.


----------



## jettdt (Sep 29, 2011)

Just voted, very close at the moment!! Usually these polls end up having a clear winner, it was neck and neck until I voted, therefore if no-one else votes I believe I can take credit for the design!!!!


----------



## Last of the Mohicans (Sep 29, 2011)

*last of the mohicans*

you all ready have the number two so way change it:hammer:


----------



## borerider (Sep 29, 2011)

*Artistic*

I think that no2 was a little more artistic No1 was more like a GB sticker don't you think, perhaps i wasn't suppose to say that, LOL


----------



## jeffleyshon (Sep 29, 2011)

As a design professional I would recommend the first design. It is a simple clean design. The second image suggests a Celtic/Norse influence, this will immediately stereo type the vehicle owner in the eyes of whoever views the badge.


----------



## debony (Sep 29, 2011)

How about a slogan of "Wilders do it cleaner"


----------



## borerider (Sep 29, 2011)

*Stereo type*



jeffleyshon said:


> As a design professional I would recommend the first design. It is a simple clean design. The second image suggests a Celtic/Norse influence, this will immediately stereo type the vehicle owner in the eyes of whoever views the badge.


 
You like No 1 Ok , you say that No 2 is Celtic/ Norse ,  But doesn't No 1 stereo types you as Simple and clean is that right?


----------



## HappyChaps (Sep 29, 2011)

*Which "W"*

I prefer the "curvy" one - but also the slogan seems a bit cumbersome.. is there a more succinct way to word it?

Take only memories, 
leaving no trace.

Cheers,

Nik.


----------



## Peter74 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Peter74*

Sticker 2 is definitely my choice as it's distinctive and unusual and therefore unlikely to be confused with any other W.
Sticker 1 is bland - it's 'just a W'.


----------



## trampslikeus (Sep 29, 2011)

I like the 2nd "W" but how about 

 WILDER
leave it 
as we
find it

in the same green as the logo


----------



## Norseman (Sep 29, 2011)

Yup -  #2 looks like 90 year old Boobs on a green background I'm afraid !


----------



## sheikmilc (Sep 29, 2011)

*w signs vote*

Sorry guys both designs are crap!
lookers like ****** on your van ?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Sep 29, 2011)

Favourite is spelled with a "u".
Tut tut.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 29, 2011)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Favourite is spelled with a "u".
> Tut tut.



800+ read the thread and only one noticed ? or is it only one is anally retentive enough to want to point it out


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 29, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> 800+ read the thread and only one noticed ? or is it only one is anally retentive enough to want to point it out


 
favorite - it depends what dictionary you use and what is the main language of the computer, both can be correct. Now we will have a vote on which word :yeahthat: to use. :goodluck:


----------



## maingate (Sep 29, 2011)

What I find unbelievable about this thread is the number of members who joined the forum a long time ago and have never (or hardly ever) bothered to post before on any subject pertaining to wildcamping and now post about a bleeding logo. 

I think that I will not bother obtaining one when they are available as it seems many wildcampers are not my sort of people. I will remain anonymous and like Dezi and Old Arthur said on the other thread, I will run the other way when I see one.


----------



## Yorkshirelass (Sep 29, 2011)

*Plain English Please !*

I hate signs/lettering that does not do what its supposed to do.....inform ! The second one looks like an ad for the green antler society....if such exists ? Keep it simple !


----------



## Yorkshirelass (Sep 29, 2011)

*Logo*



maingate said:


> What I find unbelievable about this thread is the number of members who joined the forum a long time ago and have never (or hardly ever) bothered to post before on any subject pertaining to wildcamping and now post about a bleeding logo.
> 
> I think that I will not bother obtaining one when they are available as it seems many wildcampers are not my sort of people. I will remain anonymous and like Dezi and Old Arthur said on the other thread, I will run the other way when I see one.





You sound like a child who's just had his teddy taken from him. Not everyone has the time or inclination to comment on all threads on every forum they subscribe to; grow up, and stop the bad language too. Your type puts me off this site.
By the way, you can find lots of teddys wanting a new home in a charity shop near you.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 29, 2011)

If we are to have a logo then let it be the one at the top left of the page, it say what we are and says what it means..    :hammer:


----------



## maingate (Sep 29, 2011)

Yorkshirelass said:


> You sound like a child who's just had his teddy taken from him. Not everyone has the time or inclination to comment on all threads on every forum they subscribe to; grow up, and stop the bad language too. Your type puts me off this site.
> By the way, you can find lots of teddys wanting a new home in a charity shop near you.




You seem to have plenty of time this morning.

I have plenty of Teddies thank you very much.


----------



## joker (Sep 29, 2011)

*Good to have a logo*

Throughout South Africa and amongst some National Trust organisations they have adopted the phrase, Take only photos, leave only footprints.

Foot prints are more acceptable than tyremarks but tryemarks are part of our legacy.  Maybe we could soften it with ..Take lasting memories, leave fading tyremarks.

Logo 1 or 2? I favour 2 but would prefer 1 if the w was made up of two V,s the middle legs overlapping as if one tent slightly behing the other. 

Only opinions, I would actually be happy with either, be good to have a logo, be nice to know when you are meeting a friend.

Joker


----------



## Ethngeoff (Sep 29, 2011)

maingate said:


> What I find unbelievable about this thread is the number of members who joined the forum a long time ago and have never (or hardly ever) bothered to post before on any subject pertaining to wildcamping and now post about a bleeding logo.
> 
> I think that I will not bother obtaining one when they are available as it seems many wildcampers are not my sort of people. I will remain anonymous and like Dezi and Old Arthur said on the other thread, I will run the other way when I see one.


 
Are you implying that they have no right to? I think you will find that their subscriptions and opinions are every bit as good as yours.
Geoff.


----------



## scampa (Sep 29, 2011)

*Guilty as charged!*



maingate said:


> What I find unbelievable about this thread is the number of members who joined the forum a long time ago and have never (or hardly ever) bothered to post before on any subject pertaining to wildcamping and now post about a bleeding logo.
> 
> I think that I will not bother obtaining one when they are available as it seems many wildcampers are not my sort of people. I will remain anonymous and like Dezi and Old Arthur said on the other thread, I will run the other way when I see one.


 

I plead guilty to this Maingate.  Your comment has put all of us newbies and quieter members firmly in our places.  I blame the email we received last night 
asking us to vote on the sticker design, then after reading the posts, thinking we could add some constructive thoughts?

I also like your idea of remaining anonymous.  I'm not a "social wildcamper" (although I've got nothing against them). I'll usually drive a few more miles to find a 
spot of my own, away from others.  But I still think a club sticker would save me from just waving to any Tom, Dick or Harry on the road (lol).

As for not bothering to post too often, is it my fault that when I see a query on here that I might be able to help with, I find that someone else, often your 
good self, has already answered it??  The same goes for any query that I might have myself, so I find the answer is already on the site before I get to post my 
Questions. 

On a positive note, I see that this club has 9,348 members, so there is still a chance that 9,347 of them may not be grumpy ones! 

Take care.

PS. VOTE FOR NUMBER 2 !!


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2011)

I am very pleased with the interest that the email has produced on this subject.

It also gives members a chance to post in a thread where their opinion is important. 

I understand that for some members it can be a daunting task just to post a message, not because they have nothing to say but because using this site can be difficult.
So to all those who have engaged with this thread I thank you.

I also understand how some of the members who work hard to keep this site active and entertaining for everyone can get a little miffed when someones first post after being a long time member is negative.

We are all very different people with different tastes and opinions, that said we all share a common love; Motorhomes and wild/free camping/parking (delete as applicable)

I want to be able to pass people on the road and know they are members.
I want to be able to recognise people who share my love.
I do not want grief from "people" over wild camping
I do not want a sticker that is so big people wont use it.
The sticker needs to be a single printed colour so that I can afford to buy 1000's of them


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2011)

BTW

As well as the 800+ members who have voted here, I have received over 200 emails :help: which I am working my way through!

So if you have sent a "forgot password" request to me you are currently in a queue of over 300 emails, but I am trying to deal with support first!


----------



## cooljules (Sep 29, 2011)

Phil said:


> BTW
> 
> As well as the 800+ members who have voted here, I have received over 200 emails :help: which I am working my way through!
> 
> So if you have sent a "forgot password" request to me you are currently in a queue of over 300 emails, but I am trying to deal with support first!


 
hire a monkey to lend a hand, he can be the brains of the outfit too ;-)


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2011)

cooljules said:


> hire a monkey to lend a hand, he can be the brains of the outfit too ;-)



Hmmm very funny


----------



## Firefox (Sep 29, 2011)

Come back Cassandra, all is forgiven!c:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 29, 2011)

Firefox said:


> Come back Cassandra, all is forgiven!c:



lol i was going to use that earlier but couldn't remember her name:lol-049:


----------



## Byronic (Sep 29, 2011)

maingate said:


> What I find unbelievable about this thread is the number of members who joined the forum a long time ago and have never (or hardly ever) bothered to post before on any subject pertaining to wildcamping and now post about a "bleeding logo".
> 
> "Bleeding logo", cheesus Maingate, are you suggesting that the WC logo should have some sort of religous significance?


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 29, 2011)

lamegates from gateshead whats he know about religion :bow:


----------



## Byronic (Sep 29, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> lamegates from gateshead whats he know about religion :bow:


 
He worked in the Middle East in the past, so he would probably have learnt enough about religion so as to avoid getting lashed, and that driving a car whilst X dressing would merit 10 lashes. Possibly 100 lashes for driving a motorhome.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 29, 2011)

:scared: paingate i never mentioned your x dressing to anyone honest :bow: he just had a lucky guess


----------



## maingate (Sep 29, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> lamegates from gateshead whats he know about religion :bow:



I came through Donny last week Arthur.

I managed to keep my speed above 60 mph and only got my wheeltrims nicked this time.:lol-061:


----------



## madmurdy (Sep 29, 2011)

*wildcamping sticker*

i think no2


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 29, 2011)

maingate said:


> I came through Donny last week Arthur.
> 
> I managed to keep my speed above 60 mph and only got my wheeltrims nicked this time.:lol-061:



you should have called in for a few days i have my tag off now and we could have gone lamping and sunk a few :cheers:


----------



## Byronic (Sep 29, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> :scared: paingate i never mentioned your x dressing to anyone honest :bow: he just had a lucky guess


 
I say Old chap you'll get me hanged drawn and quartered. I only wrote that he had probably learnt what could warrant a lashing, not that he had actually committed the offence... but you never know eh?  
What's lamping? Is this northern talk?


----------



## gordon (Sep 29, 2011)

*lamping*



Byronic said:


> I say Old chap you'll get me hanged drawn and quartered. I only wrote that he had probably learnt what could warrant a lashing, not that he had actually committed the offence... but you never know eh?
> What's lamping? Is this northern talk?


 
that'll be poaching at night upear


----------



## Russtic (Sep 29, 2011)

*Stickers*

I prefer sticker 2 (more RUSSTIC) lol:lol-049:


----------



## maingate (Sep 29, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> you should have called in for a few days i have my tag off now and we could have gone lamping and sunk a few :cheers:



Thanks for the offer Arthur but the locals would have had my tag (axle) off as well.

My bairns dont need a lamp, if I used one, I would need another 10 sacks for the Rabbits. :lol-049:


----------



## kdz343 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Logo sticker*



Phil said:


> I want to get the stickers ordered this week so I need to choose the final design. You can click on the images to see them bigger.
> 
> DESIGN 1
> 
> ...


 
Like the second one as it depicts the site logo, therefore easily recognisable.  I think it would look good with all the same writing as logo.


----------



## nick23 (Sep 30, 2011)

No 2 - but with *Wild Camping, Leave No Trace Behind *(in a circle around it):idea:

< please leave this world as clean as when you came >


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 30, 2011)

i like that nick:scared: a round sticker with the slogan top and bottom, also like the slogan yes well done that man :wave:


----------



## Baz 1 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Sticker*

Sticker 1.


----------



## chilly (Sep 30, 2011)

No. 2 defo.
Agree with others that strapline is way too clumsy and reference to tyre prints wrong


----------



## Guy (Sep 30, 2011)

No.1 sticker. The reference to leave nothing but tyre tracks suggests messing  up of the ground by vehicles.


----------



## beachcaster (Sep 30, 2011)

cooljules said:


> #2 looks like a saggy pair of............er  UU to me :-(



Quite right...............Ive nothing against saggy boobs I rather like them........but not on a logo.
Design one is more modern...........and has no sexual overtones.

barry


----------



## beachcaster (Sep 30, 2011)

Dont print either !

yes the first W is more contemporary...the second W is a typographical disaster
its neither a sans serif modern W or a proper Serif W ...its a nasty ******* in the true meaning of the word..it has no base of  historical reference....its half baked .

The main  problem though is that the "legend" is wrong.... leaving tyre tracks is wrong...completely the wrong sentiment.

A logo is just that....it doesnt have to be a corporate statement as well. A logo eventually becomes associated with the values of the organisation...you dont have to try and spell it all out on day one.

So come up with a punchier shorter statement or leave it out.

As it happens Ive spent 25 years working on corporate identity for some really big companies all over the world I have designed major brands and identities...this doesnt make my personal  likes any more valuable than anyone elses
however I do feel if you go ahead without thinking this through...you could do more damage than good .

barry


----------



## mustardseed (Sep 30, 2011)

beachcaster said:


> Dont print either !
> 
> yes the first W is more contemporary...the second W is a typographical disaster
> its neither a sans serif modern W or a proper Serif W ...its a nasty ******* in the true meaning of the word..it has no base of  historical reference....its half baked .
> ...


 
I wonder if you could come up with a draft that might work?  That would be really helpful.

Anna


----------



## chilly (Oct 1, 2011)

mustardseed said:


> I wonder if you could come up with a draft that might work?  That would be really helpful.
> 
> Anna


 
Aye, that would be 'constructive'


----------



## jogguk (Oct 1, 2011)

jogguk said:


> I voted for No.2 also.
> 
> Not much fussed on the slogan, not original enough. I did like the one suggested by  ???"Share the scene, leave it clean"
> 
> ...




How long before the poll closes? looks like no 2 is in the running after a slow start:lol-053: What if anything has been decided on a slogan?

I have read the various negative comments about how maybe a sticker would draw unnecessary adverse attention to "us" (WC members & forum activities) and to what we are doing etc.  I agree anything which mentions "camping" in the wording is a definite no no:scared: However, It could also be an advantage. The ones most likely to object "nimby's", jobsworth carpark attendants, uneducated general puiblic, B&B owners and so on are not going to know what a "W" sticker is:lol-049:

Look back at this recent thread: Ashliegh from outdooraccess-scotland instigated the dialogue with us (well Phil)and her words:





> I've realised from reading round your website that your members are very tuned in with wild camping - it is indeed heartening to see.


  These are the kind of people/organizations that hopefully would know what a green "W" is about, and if we put as much effort into lobbying councils and outdoor organizations as discussing typefaces and slogans we could get things moving:wave: We then may get the reaction "oh it's one of those "W" guy's, they're no bother i'll leave 'em alone"

Maybe we need a vote on the slogan next Still think mine's the best (incoming..putting crash helmet on)

John


----------



## sagart (Oct 2, 2011)

chilly said:


> No. 2 defo.
> Agree with others that strapline is way too clumsy and reference to tyre prints wrong


Reminds me of one chosen by Torbay, "Leave nothing but your footprints"...rapidly parody by the locals as "Leave nothing but your money"


----------



## c2b (Oct 2, 2011)

*Turn the W upside down*

Either of the symbols turned upside down would look like tent(s)
Underneath the upturned 'W' I would then have the word 'wild' in small letters.
Instantly understandable Logo.

Chris


----------



## Bigpeetee (Oct 2, 2011)

We have referred ourselves as "Wilders", Why not just that?


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 2, 2011)

Just got home from a fab week away in the van... what about this weather?!!  (Apologies to those who haven't had a share of the heatwave.)

I'm new to the club, the website and the stickers, so no preconceptions.  Of the 2 stickers on offer, I much prefer the 2nd one... much more friendly, relaxed and just a touch of wild! 

Edit to add...
I agree with a few comments already made and would just add my twopennuth... 
Firstly, as mentioned above, a logo is often used without its tagline, so there's no need for words at all on the sticker if consensus can't be reached.  
As it stands, I think the tagline is a little wordy tbh, although the sentiment is fine.  
The word "away" is totally redundant imho.
As someone said earlier in the thread, a repeat of some kind would make it punchier.  For instance, perhaps use the word nothing in both parts of the sentence - 'take nothing but memories, leave nothing but goodwill' --- actually not sure if goodwill is right... I can't think of a really good last word but you get the idea
Actually it could be even simpler... 'take nothing but memories, leave nothing!'  Nuff said


----------



## dolmen (Oct 3, 2011)

What are you thinking Phil? let us know your thoughts please. If you add the number of folks that don't like either to the looser in this poll you get a lot of not so happy campers.

Cheers


----------



## MikeH (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok, I thought about this all weekend. Apologies for my lack of artistic ability but here`s what I came up with:

One colour, a "friendly" font, a simple message and a recogniseable image. It could be changed for "Wild Camp_er(s)_ - Car_ing_ for the Countryside" and I know we don`t just go to the countryside.


----------



## Jumper_C (Oct 3, 2011)

Well looking at the two designs my wife things No 2 looks like a pair of boobs so thats my choice sorted for me.
There's nothing like a good pair of boobs to get you noticed. lol:


----------



## shawbags (Oct 3, 2011)

*sticker*



Phil said:


> I want to get the stickers ordered this week so I need to choose the final design. You can click on the images to see them bigger.
> 
> DESIGN 1
> 
> ...


 
No 1 please,the second one looks wierd,cheers Shawbags.


----------



## kpracing (Oct 10, 2011)

MikeH said:


> Ok, I thought about this all weekend. Apologies for my lack of artistic ability but here`s what I came up with:
> 
> One colour, a "friendly" font, a simple message and a recogniseable image. It could be changed for "Wild Camp_er(s)_ - Car_ing_ for the Countryside" and I know we don`t just go to the countryside.


 
i have voted for no2 but i think if we want to promote wilding this is better, if we want a logo just so that we can recognise each other then a plain w with no text is good enough. just my thoughts.


----------



## el-D (Oct 10, 2011)

channa said:


> Design 2 looks like the Mc Donalds M upside down. same colour too well here in France.
> 
> I think this may have an advantages/disadvantages.
> 
> ...


 
This all makes perfect sense Channa — which only goes to prove I must be as barmy as you!

Oh, and 2 gets my vote.


----------



## dolmen (Oct 12, 2011)

I still like the idea of something in this line ...

Wolf clip art - vector clip art online, royalty free & public domain 


Black Bear clip art - vector clip art online, royalty free & public domain 


Photo: Animals cartoon silhouettes © Vectors Seamartini #33222484 


Silhouette Shapes... 


Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 13, 2011)

How about a nice green SNAIL??  Seeing as how we carry our homes around with us!!


----------



## Viktor (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol! I'm going to start a huff.....you should just have chosen what you wanted Phil and just told us all to suck it up.   Ha!


----------



## Baggage Van (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd go for 2 - it's got more personality.

Don't know if this has already been discussed, and I can't be bothered to wade through the 14 pages of comments, but I'd prefer a slightly snappier tag-line...

Take nothing but memories,
leave nothing but tyre tracks


----------



## Torrid1 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Sticker*

Would like to vote for Sticker 1 please
Thanks, Chris


----------



## wendanbaz (Oct 14, 2011)

We have gone with #2, #1 could be mitaken for the VW emblem...............


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone :wave:

I've already voted for No 2 and had my say but, prompted by an email, I've popped back to see how the discussion's going.  For the first time, I read through the thread from start to finish and my goodness, the telling off some people are getting is enough to put us newbies off posting altogether!!  It's water off a duck's back to me but I think any topic that's going to encourage the anxious and shy to hit that reply button and join in is a really positive thing and I'm happy most people see it that way   Also, the point of a forum is to communicate and most people don't care about spelling mistakes or if others can successfully negotiate the minefield of there, their and they're.  Besides, typos can be fun and I've got friends on another forum whose typos have become the stuff of legend and just add to the sense of community 

By the way, for all those who specifically preferred No 1 because they thought No 2 looked like a pair of boobs... well, you've obviously forgotten Madonna's Blonde Ambition tour!  :lol-061:

Having read through everything again, I'm even more in favour of just the logo without words.  I agree with those who feel the sticker is mainly useful to identify members to each other within the community.  I'd happily display the logo and look out for it on our travels... and :wave:  Many might feel less inclined to display a sticker it if it drew unwanted attention... and not everyone might be a perfect ambassador for wild camping or for the rest of us if they're under pressure from jobsworths. Sometimes less is definitely more!  Looking forward to seeing the final outcome :goodluck:


----------



## Rosalind Turnbull (Oct 15, 2011)

*rosalind turnbull:*

I like number 1 - as it is simple and raw! More wild than 2


----------



## maureenmcrorie (Oct 15, 2011)

2 for me


----------



## shazzpurple (Oct 17, 2011)

MikeH said:


> Ok, I thought about this all weekend. Apologies for my lack of artistic ability but here`s what I came up with:
> 
> One colour, a "friendly" font, a simple message and a recogniseable image. It could be changed for "Wild Camp_er(s)_ - Car_ing_ for the Countryside" and I know we don`t just go to the countryside.



aha i like that one old son simple straight to the point and easily recognisable  top of the range MikeH


----------



## Viktor (Oct 17, 2011)

The problem with logos is trying to keep them simple yet relative and there's not a lot you can really do with a 'W'


  or if you want an idea of the full size with 'message'     and the browser favicon would look like 

the camping theme is emphasised by the triangle and reflected in the wig wam shape of the centre of the W...about the best I can come up with.

(if you want to use it Phil btw - no probs.  I can give you the high definition .png file or change the wording as desired).


----------



## Kon Tiki Lovers (Oct 23, 2011)

*Wild Camping Sticker*

She who must be obeyed has suggested that, at some later date, this sticker could be incorperated with the year to show that people have paid ther subs.  Her thinking is that people who do not belong will buy campers with stickers left in them.

Kon Tiki Lovers


----------



## Sparks (Oct 23, 2011)

Post deleted


----------



## Viktor (Oct 23, 2011)

That's a good idea KTL....it would easy enough to do too on which ever logo is adopted...


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 23, 2011)

I really like Viktor's sticker design but I have a feeling Phil said it had to be ONE colour to keep the cost down so they could be supplied free with just the postage to pay for??

c:


----------



## John H (Oct 23, 2011)

Viktor's design looks a bit "Harry-Potterish" to me. Although I voted early on I have come to the conclusion that if you are going to have a sticker at all, a simple one is probably best. On the other hand, I'm not a great sticker fan so what do Iknow? Happy travels :bow:


----------



## Viktor (Oct 23, 2011)

> Viktor's design looks a bit "Harry-Potterish" to me



Lol! it's the House choosing 'Hat' that the centre part of the W resembles.


----------



## leshughes (Oct 24, 2011)

*Closs poll*

Certainly closer than the United V City game


----------



## angelaa (Nov 26, 2011)

Does anyone know when the stickers will be ready.  Looking forward to having one.


----------



## toasty (Dec 1, 2011)

angelaa said:


> Does anyone know when the stickers will be ready.  Looking forward to having one.



Ditto. Phil's first post in september did say "I want to get the stickers ordered this week"  Just wonderin...


----------



## scampa (Dec 2, 2011)

I heard a rumour that they will be ordered as soon as sticker no1 takes over the lead in the voting!!  (.....only joking, honest! )

PS... vote for sticker no2


----------



## lotty (Feb 25, 2012)

any news on the stickers yet? 

thanks Lotty


----------



## cobra rob (Feb 25, 2012)

No2 just had the edge for me


----------

